# FS, 27+ and 250w = Wow :)



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

My Haibike All Mountain Plus actually showed up 

DSC09285 by unoh7, on Flickr

After some negative reviews of other Haibikes here and at another site, I was wondering how it would be, for real.

DSC09287 by unoh7, on Flickr

Certainly does not remind me of any of the reviews, but to be fair those bikes were not 27 Plus.

Nice stiff frame, no wobbles. Best suspension I have felt on any kind of MTB. It has to be a combination of the tires and nice beefy Lyric forks, which are good, but not quite as plush as the monarch RT in back.

The diameter of 27 plus seems bigger than 29r tires. The front is so big, you all most feel like its a cushy cartoon 

Trail handling is simply unbelievable. My reference is a Mojo SL with 2.4s mounted, which is now dated I know, but still a nice cross country bike. On the other end of the spectrum I have some backcountry motos. Both Enduro and trials modified for long range. It's nothing like them, no matter what you do.

But bikepath or ST, the 27 plus and whatever the geo is, it is incredibly predictable and forgiving. 30mph on a bike path is rock solid.

On the trail I don't go that fast LOL. 20mph is about max for me on a bike like this, in shorts and low cuff shoes. What is really astonishing is the grip of the 3" nobby nic tires, climbing or stopping. The rear did not want to lock, but pulled me down like no rear I have ever felt on any bike. Front is very strong: MT5 4 piston 

Complaints about Haibike steep angles and short tops have no relevance riding this bike. I let it go fast as dared on a long curvy DH and I've never felt a bike so stable.

This bike is 20 speed. I wondered if that was a bit redundant, but you use em all. The low low gear is a wonder on tight switchbacks in a climb. If you imagine e-bikers ripping uphill at 20mph on technical single track, well that is a fantasy on bikes like this one. On ST climbing you rarely exceed 10mph. But that extra assist makes things flow much nicer and you relax not anticipating low speed bailouts.

Maybe some other configuration of geometry would be better for somebody, but honestly, I'm flabbergasted by the sweet behavior of this bike on the trail 

This bike comes with a TransX dropper post, which seems to work very well. It's my first dropper, and wow, I better get one for the mojo 

The bike has four assist levels, eco+, eco, std, and high. I found Std was fine for any single track climb which is commonly ridden. The bike does pedal without power perfectly fine, and in my long DH, I switched off the assist totally, and never missed it.

The game would be to use the eco modes more and increase both range and exercise level. You do work when climbing in Std power, but it's light and pleasant. To get proper mtb suffering: switch to eco on the climbs or anywhere.

The bike is heavy of course, 53 pounds. But once in the saddle it feels very light. I let a number of folks try it this evening, and everyone was totally gob smacked by the experience, from old ladies to 17 yr mtb animals. 

Shifting: again a new high mark for mtb style transmissions in my experience. Shimano XT Shadow. The front ring shift is nothing to write home about, and will not shift under hard load, but the rear makes up with rock solid changes throughout the range.

Range: I am a little over 200, 6"1". I climbed 2400 vertical and had 30% remaining. That with no effort to conserve. But ideally the battery pack would have 150% this capacity. Extra batteries are stupid expensive: over 700USD, but I think that may change in the future.

Once you get the capabilities in your head you map out the possibilities. 

This bike cost about 4700USD and they are not easy to find in the USA. The build is very nice, but not full guchi of course: those rigs will run to 9K. What the extra thousand over a cheaper bike supports is the big rims, hubs, forks, dropper post and brakes.

Those running a tight budget do have tons of DIY options, but if you plug 27 plus and 4 piston brakes into those builds, they could....well it would be hard to even get a used frame to take the tires.

Am I going to sell my Mojo SL? No, but this will get ridden more.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Dude! Thats a nice bike, I bet you had fun this weekend! I just got my Haibike rig too, and it came with the same Magura MT5 brakes you got. That must be the best brakes I've ever used. I had a blast!


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Dude! Thats a nice bike, I bet you had fun this weekend! I just got my Haibike rig too, and it came with the same Magura MT5 brakes you got. That must be the best brakes I've ever used. I had a blast!


Congrats 

The bike is very very fun, both on trail and path.

Complaints: One thing I can't believe is that the display is REQUIRED to have the assist work. As you know, it has a quick release so you can pull it off easily, but why have that shutdown the system?

DSC09294 by unoh7, on Flickr

The actual controls are separate from the display anyway:
DSC09315 by unoh7, on Flickr

Also of note are the very beefy "Lyric" forks, which are super stiff laterally but pretty plush for a MTB.

DSC09317 by unoh7, on Flickr

As you mention the brakes are excellent"
DSC09314 by unoh7, on Flickr

DSC09316 by unoh7, on Flickr

I want some hand guards 

L1050760 by unoh7, on Flickr

But where does the water bottle go?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

The water goes on your backpack! Sick bike man, those brakes are powerful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

U7 --- Great review. If you're really interested in a system to carry a water bottle, look at Performancebike for an SKS cage-holder that mounts to your seatpost. Looks kind of flimsy, but I can attest to its utility (have purchased four so far and used them on rough trails).


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

TY guys for kind words and fos'l for your water tip 

I'm not sending it back 

Today I thought I broke it. After a quick stop, I hit the power and got an "ER" and a "15", flashing like crazy. Could not get it to stop. Should I turn around? I still had something like "eco" assist, to my surprise, so I kept going. Next stop I inspected the screen. It has a little motherboard type flat battery, I pulled it, then put it back.

Back in business, baby  It worked normally again. My approach to the trail head in the truck was really washboardy and I was watching the bike dance on my rear moto htichrack. I think I'll be sure to remove battery and screen for transport in the future, as a precaution. But then I have to cover the lower battery receptacle, I think, so the connection there doesn't get to dusty.

I found the "X94" Service Manual:
http://www.intercycle.com/media/wysiwyg/haendlerzone/yamaha/Yamaha_X94_Manual.pdf

And looked up error 15. Loose screen connection. Whatever. I forge ahead 

The screen system is a weak link, in my opinion. It's exposed and the bike won't assist without it. It's in portrait orientation, yet the landscape would be lower and less exposed, but I feel the assist controls should work without it, turbo levo style.

But nit-picking aside, to ride the thing is to love it. Really another "way in". Actually it's an incredible approach weapon for a peak attack, because again, you step off and feel unusually fresh. And unlike with a moto, you are dressed to hike. In fact it's much cooler than either moto, where you wear alot, or mtb where you heat up alot from the work.. I can carry alot more now, and I'll figure out a basic kit to take. SPOT, fleece, Leica, and four course lunch: they can come. I've got some bags coming to get some weight out of my pack, we'll see how they work. 

North near sunset by unoh7, on Flickr


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

It looks like my whining has been anticipated:

Yamaha launch new PW-X motor for 2017 + video | electric bike reviews, buying advice and news


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

uhoh7 said:


> It looks like my whining has been anticipated:
> 
> Yamaha launch new PW-X motor for 2017 + video | electric bike reviews, buying advice and news


Nice, but i'm more interested in the placement of the control module...I wish they can combine both the thumb controller and computer in a single small unit, with a sturdier mounting bracket.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Something like this! See that little LCD controller on the left

https://electricbikereview.com/wp-c...ro-27-5-low-rise-bars-ergon-locking-grips.jpg


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Something like this! See that little LCD controller on the left
> 
> https://electricbikereview.com/wp-c...ro-27-5-low-rise-bars-ergon-locking-grips.jpg


Actually the current controller looks like that (but no LCD just buttons) and is in the same place.

The new LCD does look much better:








The new 500WH battery (current is 400) will be backward compatible, I wish the LCD would also, but I doubt that


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah thats nice! I like the placement too. I wonder if we can upgrade our bikes to that control module, I prefer a minimalist cockpit setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

gotta love techno-capitalism.

"Congrats on your brand new bike/camera/etc, and thanks for all that money!" PS: it's now totally out of date.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

uhoh7 said:


> gotta love techno-capitalism.
> 
> "Congrats on your brand new bike/camera/etc, and thanks for all that money!" PS: it's now totally out of date.


I'm surprised you can even roll around on your one week old obsolete bike without dying of embarrassment. Have you seen the new ones? New geometry? New inverted forks? Pfft, you've got a dinosaur. 

First Look: Haibike SDURO line-up 2017 | E-MOUNTAINBIKE Magazine


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Not much have change with the geo of my Nduro frame. They redid the AllMTN big time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Harryman said:


> I'm surprised you can even roll around on your one week old obsolete bike without dying of embarrassment. Have you seen the new ones? New geometry? New inverted forks? Pfft, you've got a dinosaur.
> 
> First Look: Haibike SDURO line-up 2017 | E-MOUNTAINBIKE Magazine


Haha nice catch, Harry 

But my momma always told me: a bird in the hand... 

L1050758 by unoh7, on Flickr

remember dinosaurs ruled the planet for 250 million years and still would if not for a loose rock 

And it's not like they disappeared:

DSC05785 by unoh7, on Flickr

I like this bike and how it handles really well and don't see swapping it next year, but the new 500wh battery is tempting...and reverse compatible 

Obviously they are really paying attention to the modern trends and trying to keep up, but for me the low speed agility is more important than the high speed. 

Once in blue moon I hit 20moh DH, but I fight little dodgy sidehill rocks and roots on climbs all day long


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

I'm trying to see if I can ride without my pack:


L1051290 by unoh7, on Flickr

Worked pretty decent 

It is harder to push that way

L1051302 by unoh7, on Flickr


L1051320 by unoh7, on Flickr

For the first time I ran out of battery 

Right here:

L1051331 by unoh7, on Flickr

It was maybe 10 miles to my rig. But I had planned of course, so I did not have to return via the high pass I crossed to get into this valley, but could get back on the two-track.


L1051324 by unoh7, on Flickr

A bit of a slog, but I was about a thousand feet higher than my truck, so that helped. It's not the best climber, LOL, without power, but I never pushed 

Very fun altogether.


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow, so beautiful. Wish I had some of that instead of all the rocks, roots and mud :-D


----------

